# Some Useful Milling Machine Tools



## HMF

?    endmills and weldon flat endmill holders, various shapes and sizes.
?    stub length drill bits
?    hold down sets for mill
?    dovetail cutters
?    t-slot cutters
?    horizontal/vertical rotary table
?    tilting angle base compatable with rotary table, if it isn't built in.
?    collets
?    tailstock to go with rotary table
?    milling vice - consider kurt as the chinese ones can leave a lot to be desired.
?    swivel base for vice
?    toolmakers insert vice
?    clamp down sets
?    boring head for mill and boring bar
?    parallels for holding work up in the vice
?    slitting saw arbor and blades
?    fly cutter
?    fishtail threading gage (for aligning tool to work) and an ACME screw thread gauge.
?    metal, plastic to cut (online metals has some assortments but you will need some bigger stuff as well)
?    reamers
?    angle blocks for setting up work at an angle in vise, measuring, etc.
?    spiral point (best for through holes) and/or spiral flute (blind holes or through holes) taps, tap wrench
?    countersink bits
?    transfer punches
?    cam clamps or toe clamps
?    machinists? parallel jaw clamps, c-clamps
?    machinist squares
?    right angle blocks
?    123 blocks, 246 blocks
?    Machinists? jacks
?    edge finder and/or wiggler
?    gear cutters or free running hobs, or a fly cutter style 
?    deburring tool
?    DRO (expensive, optional)
?    radius turning attachment (optional)
?    better drill chuck for mini-mill
?    expanding mandrels or arbors
?    vice work stop
?    steel letter/number stamps sets
?    v-blocks
?    ring light for mill
?    x-way cover for mill
?    way lube/spindle lube
?    tachometer
?    horizontal bandsaw for cutting stock, bimetal blades. In a pinch, you can cut them on the mill

Some sources: Shars, Travers Tool, Enco, MSC, Grizzly Ind., Tools4cheap, CDCO, Little Machine Shop, Ebay, Machine Shop Discount Club, Reid Tool Supply, Anytimetools.

Please feel free to add to this list!

Best,

Nelson


----------



## Corm

A square and a hex collet block comes in handy once in a while also.

Corm


----------



## oscer

I knew I needed to spend a lot of money tooling up Nelson but I hadn't made a list, just thought I would buy as project needs dictate. I'll probably spend more on tooling than I paid for the mill. Maybe I'll make a copy of the list you posted and see how many years it takes to fill it.


----------



## altobe

I found this company while watching machining videos on youtube. Glacern Machine Tool  http://www.glacern.com/

Their tools look to be top quality and I especially like their vices and various tooling.

Their videos are awesome and for anyone that is interested in machining these are very good entertainment! :nerd: Beside their product showcase videos they have a whole series called, "crash course in milling", that's pretty good. Although its geared to showcase their products they are very well made and also provide some basic info. 

Also I am not affiliated with these guys in any way just thought I'd share as they appear to be pretty high quality tools. I have no first hand knowledge but I've read that they have extremely good customer service.


----------



## Robert62

A tramming alignment tool to make tramming and setting up the vise quicker.


----------



## RyanHarris

*spline broaches*

The spline broaches generates the splines by the top of the tooth and by cutting of splines and to finish hole into a component. Spline Broaches are utilized for manufacturing purpose to form holes or cut the surfaces. A variety of spline broaches are available according to the specific work to be taken from them.


Fore more information please visit capital-tool.com/broaches


----------



## Pkranger71

In regards to the Glacern Tools, I have their 5" vise, er32 collet holder and drill chuck.  Being new to machining I could only compare them to the cheaper "enco specials" I started out with and the difference was day and night.  These are quality tools.  They also ship very fast.  I am not affiliated with them in any way, just very happy with their tools )

Matt


----------



## gi_984

I have a Glacern 5 inch machinist vise as well.  Very happy with it.


----------



## ARM

Pkranger71 said:


> In regards to the Glacern Tools, I have their 5" vise, er32 collet holder and drill chuck.  Being new to machining I could only compare them to the cheaper "enco specials" I started out with and the difference was day and night.  These are quality tools.  They also ship very fast.  I am not affiliated with them in any way, just very happy with their tools )
> 
> Matt



How'dy  MATT
Compliments  of the  season  to one  and  all.

We  just  ordered  an R8 Integral  Drill  Chuck  from  them  after  looking  at an  Albrecht,  which  we  wanted  in  a  5/8,  which  regrettably  they  did  not  have.
However, comparing  Price  and  their TIR precision  quality,  we  do  hope  we  have  made  the  right  decision.

We  did  burn  our  fingers  buying  locally, what we  refer to  here  as  a  Fong  Kong  Product  !!! 

Looking  forward  to  our  Delivery.
Kindest  regards
aRM


----------



## gmcken

Robert62 said:


> A tramming alignment tool to make tramming and setting up the vise quicker.



I needed a way to assist in tramming in the Bridgeport so I made a surface plate out of a used brake disc.  The disc was turned on a 12" atlas lathe using back gear.  I checked the disc after turning on a surface plate with very little run out.  to use, clean mill table, lay disc on table and use dial indicator to tram in head.  Works better than trying to work around slots in mill table.  I check the mill head before starting to align the vice.


----------



## Xiansheng

Nels said:


> ?    endmills and weldon flat endmill holders, various shapes and sizes.
> ?    stub length drill bits
> ?    hold down sets for mill
> ?    dovetail cutters
> ?    t-slot cutters
> ?    horizontal/vertical rotary table
> ?    tilting angle base compatable with rotary table, if it isn't built in.
> ?    collets
> ?    tailstock to go with rotary table
> ?    milling vice - consider kurt as the chinese ones can leave a lot to be desired.
> ?    swivel base for vice
> ?    toolmakers insert vice
> ?    clamp down sets
> ?    boring head for mill and boring bar
> ?    parallels for holding work up in the vice
> ?    slitting saw arbor and blades
> ?    fly cutter
> ?    fishtail threading gage (for aligning tool to work) and an ACME screw thread gauge.
> ?    metal, plastic to cut (online metals has some assortments but you will need some bigger stuff as well)
> ?    reamers
> ?    angle blocks for setting up work at an angle in vise, measuring, etc.
> ?    spiral point (best for through holes) and/or spiral flute (blind holes or through holes) taps, tap wrench
> ?    countersink bits
> ?    transfer punches
> ?    cam clamps or toe clamps
> ?    machinists? parallel jaw clamps, c-clamps
> ?    machinist squares
> ?    right angle blocks
> ?    123 blocks, 246 blocks
> ?    Machinists? jacks
> ?    edge finder and/or wiggler
> ?    gear cutters or free running hobs, or a fly cutter style
> ?    deburring tool
> ?    DRO (expensive, optional)
> ?    radius turning attachment (optional)
> ?    better drill chuck for mini-mill
> ?    expanding mandrels or arbors
> ?    vice work stop
> ?    steel letter/number stamps sets
> ?    v-blocks
> ?    ring light for mill
> ?    x-way cover for mill
> ?    way lube/spindle lube
> ?    tachometer
> ?    horizontal bandsaw for cutting stock, bimetal blades. In a pinch, you can cut them on the mill
> 
> Some sources: Shars, Travers Tool, Enco, MSC, Grizzly Ind., Tools4cheap, CDCO, Little Machine Shop, Ebay, Machine Shop Discount Club, Reid Tool Supply, Anytimetools.
> 
> Please feel free to add to this list!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Nelson


----------



## Xiansheng

HI.  Re the list of useful tools, is the list backed up with plans and the like, or just a wish list?


----------



## RIMSPOKE

HERE IS ONE THAT I HAVE FOUND USEFUL FOR THE MILL . 

IT IS AN R-8 COLLET WITH A 3/8" HEX HOLE IN IT . I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE ON THE MARKET . 
IT WAS MADE FROM A NORMAL ROUND COLLET WITH A WIRE EDM BURNING THE HEX HOLE . 

THIS MAKES IT EASY TO MOUNT TOOLS IN THE SPINDLE THAT NORMALLY USED IN A DRILL CHUCK . 
IT WORKS WONDERFULLY  WITH A SET OF LENNOX HOLE SAWS  .  NO SLIPPING !


----------



## dlane

T slot cleaner / chip brush , magnifying glass , squirt bottle for wd40, chip deflector , broom/dust pan.


----------



## KBeitz

The two piece milling vise is something I would not go without . Makes for holding BIG stuff easy.


----------



## Eddyde

Get the basics to start, then buy the more specialized tools as you need them.


----------

